# First Marine tank, any input appreciated!



## Darsh (Aug 26, 2011)

Going for a FO or FOWLR setup but getting good equipment in case I want to move on to a Reef setup down the road.
Buying all the gear bit by bit but have my list done out so here it is!

Tank: 285L/75G 48"x24"x16"

Filtration: Eheim 2217 (1000lph) + AquaOne 1050 II (1250lph)
2 x 800lph powerheads for circulation
Skimmer: V2 Skim 400 with Rio pump

Lights: 2x standard 39w 10,000k + Blue 39w 420 Actinic, will either add a controller and have all 3 or replace 1 standard for the blue.

Heater: 300w

Substrate/Rocks: Black sand, white ocean rock and limestone

This has all added up to be quite pricey as expected but I'm still under my budget without the live rock and right on it if I go for the live rock.
I don't mind not having the looks of the live rock because I have a nice collection of rocks that look well.

Will I have enough filtration as it is or should I put in 5-10kg of live rock to help things out?

Any other suggestions or input welcome!


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Darsh said:


> Going for a FO or FOWLR setup but getting good equipment in case I want to move on to a Reef setup down the road.
> Buying all the gear bit by bit but have my list done out so here it is!
> 
> Tank: 285L/75G 48"x24"x16"
> ...


From my understanding you will need something for a biological filter. I am not familiar with the filtration system you have listed. If it will handle the bioload then you don't need live rock. Otherwise you will.
I am setting up a 75 gallon and chose to put in a sump filtration system with bioballs. I also will have 30 pounds of live sand and 15 pounds of live rock in addition to 60 pounds of base rock. The live rock will seed the base rock and eventually, it will all look the same. The live rock and live sand will start the nitrogen cycle, so maybe in about 2 months I will be ready to buy a fish or two.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

I also have 60 pounds of #5 argonite sand covered with 30 pounds of premium white sand.


----------



## Darsh (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay so getting my tank in the next few days and have decided on a puffer tank.
Not sure which to get but im thinking between, porcupine, green spotted, blue spot and spiny boxfish.
Some of these species like to be alone and some dont mind company.
Does anyone have any experience with any of these fish?
Thanks.


----------

